# Pearlscale or Carpintis Cichlid



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So i went to IPU and i got this guy! hes about 3 inches and loves his blood worms! Hes still settling into my tank so hes hiding alot still but i snaped thesse pics!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

He's a beauty, can't wait to see what he looks like when he gets bigger


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great looking fish cowis! Really like the pearling...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no kidding, thats a pearly fishy alright, jeez, interesting there is only one spot and a tail spot.... pretty sure standard tex have like 3 spots, and the tail spot... so maybe thats why they call it a pearlscale? I read about these on rastas cichlid order and i was wondering why they were calling them that instead of texas or carpintis maybe thats a real deal stunner , or maybe all the spots fade anyways , i really have no idea lol
none the less it looks sweet 

hopefully a male , because i have some stuff you should take home... i dunno make some hybrids lol


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

That looks like a un faded red texas or an attempt to make a nice red texas.
It's nice little fish and will look pretty when older. Let me know Pete if your going to sell the tex
It can join my monster tank anytime, I got rid of a lot of monsters but the jag and some others are still rippin around.


----------

